# Forgot Password for Mac:Word document



## turtle007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Can someone please help me open a document in Mac Word that I password protected then forgot the password?  There must be some way to do this.  I have spent the last two hours online trying to find a solution but everything is made for windows.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 9, 2008)

If it were easy to bypass the password, then what good would password protected Word documents be in the first place?  That'd be like locking your house, then taping the key to the doorknob in plain sight.

By searching few a few threads on this site, I can across this, which concluded with the suggestion that it may be easiest (and, possibly, only available) on the Windows side:

http://macosx.com/tech-support/mac/forgotten-word-document-password/16190.html


----------



## maleeb (Aug 6, 2008)

I found this solution somewhere online through a google search and it worked for me.

Open a blank document in word.  In the menu bar, select insert>file and select the password protected file.  The unprotected document option is gone in tools, and the file can be edited like any other.  Huge relief for me!


----------



## Durbrow (Aug 6, 2008)

Does not seem to work in my old version of Mac Microsoft Office for OS X.


----------

